# Miserable Trojan out there!



## Galatians220 (Sep 3, 2009)

A heads-up on something that caught me twice today (well, now _yesterday_). 

There's a miserable Trojan worm out there that I wanted to warn people about. It started infecting computers, according to our technician at work, at around 8 a.m. on Tuesday. Yesterday at work, I was minding my own business, culling sample deposition questions and doing other legal research on the internet, and a "WARNING!" screen popped up. I got thrown off the internet and the worm started installing itself. Our computer technician just happened to be in our office and he "disinfected" all of the computers in our network. I called my husband and told him to check his laptop, which he did.

When I got home at around 4 p.m., I immediately ran a scan on my desktop and everything was okay. Then, just a half-hour ago, I clicked on something from the Drudge Report and *bam!* - *I got hit.* I deleted all cookies, ran another scan and did a "system restore." The warning is gone and everything appears to be okay, but I'm not very computer-savvy and so I'm going to call my own computer technician in the morning. I don't know what else to do, and I'm extremely tired now.

The worm is called Trojan.Win.32.Agent.azsy, FYI. How stupid I am, to have been caught by this thing twice in the same day! 

Margaret


----------



## Igor (Sep 3, 2009)

Well, this guy is very welcome to my home computer - I have been using Linux for the last couple of years .


----------



## Idelette (Sep 3, 2009)

Yeah, my brother got some Trojans on his laptop yesterday as well! It's fierce....we're still trying to clean his computer!


----------



## Webservant (Sep 3, 2009)

I had the same thing happen after clicking a link from the Drudge Report. My virus scanner caught it.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 3, 2009)

I got it too! It took me all day to get rid of it. I was looking at info about the TV show Stargate and all of a sudden what looked like the Windows security alarm popped up but it was actually a FAKE! I realized that too late and almost had a BIG mess, but I managed to get my PC cleaned out.


----------



## Berean (Sep 3, 2009)

I just did my monthly disk image yesterday, so I'll be all set to restore if it shows up. 

You may want to install the free Malwarebytes Anti-Malware and update it just in case you get hit.


----------



## OPC'n (Sep 3, 2009)

got a mac


----------



## he beholds (Sep 3, 2009)

Berean said:


> I just did my monthly disk image yesterday, so I'll be all set to restore if it shows up.
> 
> You may want to install the free Malwarebytes Anti-Malware and update it just in case you get hit.



I had to use this a couple days ago...

We check Drudge...is that where all of these are coming from?


----------



## Galatians220 (Sep 3, 2009)

The computer technician at work says no particular website is a problem (not Drudge or any other). He said it's just a matter of whether a website has been infected but the infection has not been dealt with yet. I was on a legal publishing website when I got hit the first time. The second time, at home, I'd clicked on the link to the story about the "I Pledge" school video on Drudge and that's when my home computer got infected. (Wouldn't advise anyone checking out that story... It's not worth it in more ways than one.)

That said, I've been burned before by clicking on Drudge Report links. My son warned me about that a few weeks ago & I should have known better!  

Anyway, my AVG virus scan software appears to have gotten rid of the Trojan. 

I sure hope no one else here gets infected with this miserable thing!

Margaret


----------



## turmeric (Sep 3, 2009)

I never look at Drudge for that reason. What does this warning say?


----------



## Augusta (Sep 3, 2009)

ReformedWretch said:


> I got it too! It took me all day to get rid of it. I was looking at info about the TV show Stargate and all of a sudden what looked like the Windows security alarm popped up but it was actually a FAKE! I realized that too late and almost had a BIG mess, but I managed to get my PC cleaned out.



I experienced the same thing with the fake Windows security alarm. I knew it was fake though because I wasn't getting an alarm on my taskbar from the real thing. It happened to me on facebook using the water-gun app.


----------



## Wayne (Sep 3, 2009)

The Mother Jones website is another to avoid (not that many here would visit there anyway). A link from a reformed site took me there once, and zap!, my computer was infected. 

Am I wrong to think that, as a rule, the more liberal the site, the more likely you are to pick up a virus (notwithstanding the Drudge example)?


----------

